# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Selbsthilfegruppe (SHG) für metastasierte Prostatakarzinome

## Friesenbear

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe diverse SHG besucht und bin meistens der Einzige, der dort metastasiert ist.
Der Umgang mit meiner Krankheit und der Austausch mit ähnlich Erkrankten in Bezug auf die Sachen, die mir gut tun, bleibt dabei mangels Gleichkranker meist auf der Strecke.
Nun würde ich gerne eine SHG für Metatasierte mit Sitz in Berlin gründen und suche dafür interessierte Mitstreiter.
Bitte meldet Euch zahlreich bei mir.
Viele Grüße
Kai

----------


## ursus47

Ja leider hatte ich auch oft das Gefühl einer der wenigen zu sein.
Ich dachte schon ein extra thread nur für metastasiete anzulegen aber ich glaube der wäre sicher scheitern verurteilt

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo Friesenbear
in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe Bietigheim-Bissingen haben wir mehrere Männer mit Metastasen (ich selbe auch). Die meiste Männer, die Hormontherapie machen, haben Metastasen. Sie reden oft nicht darüber, nur tun das was der Urologe sagt, die wollen auch nichts darüber wissen.
Oft interessieren sich die Frauen oder Kinder für die Behandlung von den Männer.

----------


## Barnold

Es gibt hier schon eine Art "Selbsthilfegruppe für Metastasierte" : https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Metastasierten
Ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Du musst einiges an Zeit und "Hirnschmalz" investieren. Lohnt sich trotzdem!
Arnold

----------


## Dada Tao

> Es gibt hier schon eine Art "Selbsthilfegruppe für Metastasierte" : https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Metastasierten
> Ist aber, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Du musst einiges an Zeit und "Hirnschmalz" investieren. Lohnt sich trotzdem!




Hallo Kai,

die Metastasierten haben auch eine eigene Webseite: *https://www.meta-treff.de/*
hier findest Du sehr viele wichtige Informationen: 


Leitlinien
https://www.meta-treff.de/leitlinien.html

Webinare
https://www.meta-treff.de/videos.html

CME-Kurse:
https://www.meta-treff.de/cme-kurse.html



Aber auch Infos über:

Schwerbehinderung
Erwerbsminderungsrente
Pflege
Palliativversorgung
Hospizarbeit




Besonders Interessant für Betroffene:


Webinare:


esanum Interview am 04.11.2020
Prof. Dr. Christian Doehn, Lübeck
*Highlights der Uroonkologie 2020*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNmEGIgiW9U


Priv.-Doz. Dr. Daniel Porres
​Direktor der Klinik für Urologie und für das Prostatazentrum am Klinikum Leverkusen
Facharzt für Urologie und Master of Health Business Administration
*Moderne Therapien bei Prostatakrebs (4/2021)*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-haTlhEvTI





CME-Kurse:


Prof. Dr. med. Christian Schwentner
*State-of-the-Art und Neues zum Prostatakarzinom*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/kurse/update-prostatakarzinom/ (Zeitraum 17.12.2019 - 16.12.2020)


Prof. Dr. Kurt Miller | Prof. Dr. Peter Hammerer
*Neue Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten beim Prostatakarzinom: nicht nur länger, sondern auch gut leben*
https://www.cme-kurs.de/lektionen/ne...statakarzinom/ (Zeitraum 27.04.2020 - 26.04.2021)


Prof. Dr. med. Martin G. Mack | Facharzt für Diagnostische Radiologie 
*Bildgebende Diagnostik von Knochenmetastasen*
https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/bil..._rez/index.htm


Prof. Dr. Dr. Hartmut Link | Praxis für Hämatologie und Onkologie, Kaiserslautern
*Therapie von Knochenmetastasen*
https://cme.medlearning.de/amgen/the...rez3/index.htm




und die sehr umfangreiche 
Hilfe-PDf
https://www.meta-treff.de/uploads/1/...5440/hilfe.pdf



Ansonsten wünsche Dir Kai viel, viel Glück




TAO

----------


## Friesenbear

Hallo Barnold,
die Krankheit ist keine Aufforderung, den Denkprozeß einzustellen, eher im Gegenteil. Ich finde, dass man sich da reinarbeiten muß, damit man mit den Ärzten auf Augenhöhe diskutieren kann. Sonst wird einem nicht geholfen....insofern erstml vielen Dank für das Hirnfutter..smile
Viele Grüße
Kai

----------


## Friesenbear

Hallo Jacekw,
das habe ich selber auch schon erlebt und finde es völlig unverständlich. Nur der mündige Patient bekommt echte Hilfe
Viele Grüße Kai

----------


## Friesenbear

wer es nicht probiert, hat schon verloren. insofern ist es meiner Meinung nach einen Versuch wert.

----------

